# Looking for "Thin" hard shelled single pistol case for storage of full sized semi



## wpshooter (Sep 22, 2008)

I am looking for a "THIN" hard shelled single pistol case for storage of a full sized semi-auto pistol.

Is there anyone that makes one smaller/thinner than the Plano triangular shaped pistol cases. I think they are listed as 2 1/2" deep.

Thanks.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Look in the MTM catalog.
I seem to remember a rectangular, black, compartmented, "presentation" case that's thinner than that.
Click on: Handgun cases and pocket pistol case by MTM Gun
Also try (different case): Handgun cases and pocket pistol case by MTM Gun


----------



## dondavis3 (Aug 2, 2009)

+1 Steve M1911A1

I own this case

" Also try (different case): Handgun cases and pocket pistol case by MTM Gun " 

It is very thin - you can't get anything else in it - 1 gun - maybe 1 mag. :smt082

:smt1099


----------



## mactex (Jan 23, 2007)

I have the "different case" but no longer use it. The latches wore out quickly and it would not stay shut.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Duck tape, then?


----------



## jtm54 (Jan 30, 2009)

A Pelican 1170 is a pretty slim case, I don't remember the demensions but its slim and heavy duty.


----------



## Packard (Aug 24, 2010)

Gander Mountain offers several thin cases; the gun "vault" cases (lockable) seem to be the thinest.

See: Gander Mountain


----------

